# Low(ering) mileage Wincheetah on Ebay ?



## Mr Magoo (13 Feb 2009)

High miles low miles going backwards perhaps ?????

During August 2007 a Windcheetah Ser 293
was sold on Ebay by the first owner "terrencej1950" and the stated miles was "about 2500" 

The second owner "mackemo"sold it on Ebay 9 months later "its only done c1000 miles"

The third owner now "5853david" has it on E.bay
 9 months later 
"The trike has had very little use prob less 
than 1000 miles "

A good example of buyer beware ....16 bids and £700 
at this stage ! Item number: 320339395781


----------



## xpc316e (13 Feb 2009)

It's a good job that someone is on the ball.


----------



## ufkacbln (13 Feb 2009)

Or are they referring to their own milage?


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (19 Feb 2009)

anyone know the final price i didnt see the end of the auction


----------



## Amanda P (19 Feb 2009)

£1162.


----------



## spandex (19 Feb 2009)

It dose look well looked after for No 293

We have No 7 in the workshop and Mickle has one as well

Lovely trikes


----------



## mickle (19 Feb 2009)

Mine's nicer than that 

What's the deal with the British Racing Green lugs??


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (20 Feb 2009)

oh bugger that would have been within my budget


----------



## Cullin (21 Feb 2009)

I don't know anything about Windcheetah's, But what concerns me is, why is it having a high turnover of owners, maybe they thought they would get into it, or, was there something about it they didn't like, would be interesting to hear what Windcheetah owners can say to satisfy this question.
I would have thought most folks, whichever Trike is purchased, would end up loving their model.
There are always Pro's and Con's.


----------



## mickle (21 Feb 2009)

3tyretrackterry said:


> oh bugger that would have been within my budget



You after a Speedy? Mine's for sale.


----------



## mickle (21 Feb 2009)

Cullin said:


> I don't know anything about Windcheetah's, But what concerns me is, why is it having a high turnover of owners, maybe they thought they would get into it, or, was there something about it they didn't like, would be interesting to hear what Windcheetah owners can say to satisfy this question.
> I would have thought most folks, whichever Trike is purchased, would end up loving their model.
> There are always Pro's and Con's.




I purchased my Windcheetah because;
(1) It was cheap. I knew I couldn't lose on it.
(2) It was immaculate.
(3) My friend needed the money.
(4) I once owned Speedy number 002 and have always regretted selling it.

I'm selling my Windcheetah because; 
(1) It takes up a lot of space (trikes in general, not Speedy specific)
(2) Its too small for me by an inch.
(3) I could use the money.
(4) I remembered why I got rid of old #002. They take up a lot of space!


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (21 Feb 2009)

im looking for a trike not nessecarily a speedy i have a tryout with D tek booked again last one got cancelled by weather i will know more then as to what i really want . but just in case wat about a price and how tall are you if you are 6ft 5 then yours will fit me perfectly anything else i may be too tall
many thanks


----------



## mickle (21 Feb 2009)

I'm 6'1'' and it's too short for me. Ne'er mind.


----------

